# Hierodula membranacea & Hierodula grandi



## Tapos (Oct 21, 2005)

Are they compatible? is it the first part of the scientific name that puts them in the same species? or is it the second name? they look the same, i have both and since there is an age split i can tell them apart. if they were the same age, i'm not sure i could.


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 21, 2005)

Giant asian mantis that is the common name.


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 21, 2005)

and to tell if they are male or female count the sections on its stomach if it has 6 or less it is a female and if it have 7 or 8 it is a male.


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 21, 2005)

oh sorry i didn't read it wrong


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 21, 2005)

omg i keep typeing the wrong thing


----------

